# Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Internet



## thefires

Hello all ,
Recently i took advantage of the cheap medication from abroad,and bought some through a Online Pharmacy that ship to Ireland (and Worldwide).

2 weeks later i received a letter from Customs saying they had found a package containing Medication from abroad which is Illegal?(????)
and that the Irish Medicines Board will be in touch soon.

Just wondering if anyone else have this problem and what is the law regarding buying meds over the Internet and how can i go about getting my shipment

Kind Regards
Gareth


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medication Seized by Custom`s*

You can take it that you won't get your shipment. A licence is required to import prescription medications.


----------



## rob30

*Re: Medication Seized by Custom`s*

what was the medication, blood pressure, cholesterol medication or a controlled drug? makes a big difference to the gravity of the situation!


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Have a look here: [broken link removed] as far as I know importing prescription drugs into Ireland without a licence is illegal.


----------



## willam26

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Recently i took advantage of the cheap medication from abroad my self 

4  weeks later i received a letter from Customs saying they had found a package containing Medication from abroad which is Illegal?(????)
and that the Irish Medicines Board will be in touch soon. just wondering will i get fined for trying to do this or what will happean


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Usually a written warning. If you are caught again, prosecution. Depends on what the drugs were.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

What medicines was it?


----------



## chrisboy

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

My guess is viagra or the such..


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



Ha

You can't import perscription meds - thats silly!

you really don't know what is put into them. Can you not get a script off the doc?!


----------



## willam26

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



bond-007 said:


> Usually a written warning. If you are caught again, prosecution. Depends on what the drugs were.


 the drugs were 90 finasteride tablets they are use for cureing male hair baldness


----------



## willam26

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



Smashbox said:


> What medicines was it?


  the drugs were 90 finasteride tablets they are use for cureing male hair baldness


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



willam26 said:


> the drugs were 90 finasteride tablets they are use for cureing male hair baldness



Prescription only for male hair loss and prostate cancer - [broken link removed]


----------



## rmelly

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

is there an echo in here?


----------



## Killter

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

I got one myself. Ordered Seretide for asthmatic. Got a letter from Customs saying the goods were seized. I rang the number and quoted the reference number on the back. I got through to some brain dead idiot who harped on and on. He said theyll be sending out more info and a questionaire - i told him to keep it.
Looks like the pharamcists have it wrapped up. Typical of this country.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Over 60% of medicines purchased over the internet are fake or substandard, a report has revealed.

The report revealed that:
-95% of online pharmacies are operating illegally.
-94% of pharmacy websites do not have a named, verifiable pharmacist.
-Over 90% of websites supply prescription-only medicines without a prescription.
-86% of online pharmacy ‘approval stamps’ are fake.

People living in Ireland are not permitted to import - or have sent to them via the post – prescription-only medicines for personal use. It is vital that people understand they should not purchase medicines from internet sites. They should also understand there are possible health risks associated with using these products.

So, in short, if you dont have a licence, and things are picked up in the post, they will be stopped. You will lose the goods and may get a fine, or worse depending on the amount.


----------



## willam26

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Recently i took advantage of the cheap medication from abroad my self 

4 weeks later i received a letter from Customs saying they had found a package containing Medication from abroad which is Illegal?(????)
and that the Irish Medicines Board will be in touch soon.they the drugs were 90 finasteride 1 mg tablets they are use for cureing male hair baldness just wondering will i get fined for trying to do this or what will happean


----------



## steph1

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Why do you keep repeating your posts?


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



rmelly said:


> is there an echo in here?


Plural.


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



steph1 said:


> Why do you keep repeating your posts?


I think someone doesn't understand how the internet works.


----------



## z103

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



> Over 60% of medicines purchased over the internet are fake or substandard, a report has revealed.
> 
> The report revealed that:
> -95% of online pharmacies are operating illegally.


I'd like to know who commissioned that report.

99% of online 'pharmacies' are probably spammers selling fake viagra or that herbal crap. I'm sure this must skew the results somewhat.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Ah I can't remember, I found it on google!

William, we seen you the first time! You are not allowed to import prescription drugs, are the ones you imported prescription?


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



Smashbox said:


> ...
> William, we seen you the first time! You are not allowed to import prescription drugs, are the ones you imported prescription?


He can't post and you can't read, what a quality thread.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



mathepac said:


> He can't post and you can't read, what a quality thread.


 
Its called sarcasm


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



mathepac said:


> He can't post and you can't read, what a quality thread.


*This* is called sarcasm.


----------



## willam26

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*



Smashbox said:


> Ah I can't remember, I found it on google!
> 
> William, we seen you the first time! You are not allowed to import prescription drugs, are the ones you imported prescription?


 yeah as far as i know they are prescription .but when to the doctor a said i did not wanta go blad  but he told me they will cost me 100 euro a month to buy the tablets i said no way .so thats why i tried to buy theam on line but did not work out


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Medication Seized by Customs: what is the law regarding buying meds over the Inte*

Thead Locked


----------

